# Tarantula Sellers?



## Tom (May 17, 2018)

Anyone have a good source for tarantulas? Someone you've dealt with before and are happy with?

I'm having trouble finding a good source and I hate having to cold call people I don't know.


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 17, 2018)

Tom said:


> Anyone have a good source for tarantulas? Someone you've dealt with before and are happy with?
> 
> I'm having trouble finding a good source and I hate having to cold call people I don't know.


Oh my gosh! I have to know...why do you want tarantulas?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 17, 2018)

Tom 
Come to AZ ! I have a state full of tarantulas . In the spring the males are out looking for females . [emoji217]


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh my gosh! I have to know...why do you want tarantulas?


Who doesn't love giant spiders?


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2018)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Tom
> Come to AZ ! I have a state full of tarantulas . In the spring the males are out looking for females . [emoji217]


Same story here, but I'm looking for different species, legal species, and CB.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 18, 2018)

Tom 
You cannt blame me for trying to get you to come to AZ ! Have a great day !


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2018)

Tom said:


> Anyone have a good source for tarantulas? Someone you've dealt with before and are happy with?
> 
> I'm having trouble finding a good source and I hate having to cold call people I don't know.


I'm a moderator on all of Josh's forums, and I occasionally read the posts. I've been following the tarantula forum, and there are some pretty knowledgeable folks over there. Join up and do a little reading. tarantulaforum.com


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 18, 2018)

In the past I have had good luck with ken the bug guy 
http://www.kenthebugguy.com/


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a moderator on all of Josh's forums, and I occasionally read the posts. I've been following the tarantula forum, and there are some pretty knowledgeable folks over there. Join up and do a little reading. tarantulaforum.com


What a fantastic idea. Don't know why I didn't remember that Josh had all of those other forums. Thank you Yvonne.


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> In the past I have had good luck with ken the bug guy
> http://www.kenthebugguy.com/


Thank you.


----------

